# Smoke coming out from around sprocket! Help!



## 08brute (Dec 7, 2009)

I am trying to get my Stihl 023C that i bought on a county auction running right and I had a unique problem last night. I was tuning the saw with the chain off and the chain brake locked when smoke starting coming out from around the sprocket. The sprocket also got really hot. Is this because i was running some revs with the brake on or do i have other issues? Is there some sort of seal that went bad? Any ideas?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 7, 2009)

Was it exhaust smelling or smoked clutch smelling smoke?


----------



## Kong (Dec 7, 2009)

Why on earth were you running some revs with the chain brake on?  There is no mystery here, you're smoking either the chain brake or the clutch.  Quit doing that!


----------



## 08brute (Dec 7, 2009)

I couldnt tell since i was in an enclosed space running my saw. (Huffing exhaust fumes) It seemed like too much smoke for the exhaust though. It was fairly thick white smoke. It was coming out at a pretty good rate just at idle. The sprocket wouldve burned me if i touched it for long enough.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 7, 2009)

08brute said:
			
		

> I am trying to get my Stihl 023C that i bought on a county auction running right and I had a unique problem last night. I was tuning the saw with the chain off and the chain brake locked when smoke starting coming out from around the sprocket. The sprocket also got really hot. Is this because i was running some revs with the brake on or do i have other issues? Is there some sort of seal that went bad? Any ideas?




yes it will melt side cover's as well


----------



## 08brute (Dec 7, 2009)

I wasnt running a lot of revs. I was just trying to keep it running while i tuned it. I dont think it should have been enough to smoke either. I have never experienced anything like it.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 7, 2009)

08brute said:
			
		

> I wasnt running a lot of revs. I was just trying to keep it running while i tuned it. I dont think it should have been enough to smoke either. I have never experienced anything like it.



lol I have seen some side covers melted down before


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 7, 2009)

if you don't have a chain on it, take the brake off. I've never tuned my saw without a chain on it, what's the point? I'm not a pro, maybe that's how better mechanics do it.


----------



## 08brute (Dec 7, 2009)

I will try running it with a chain and see if it still heats up. Anyone have any ideas why it would be dying after running for a few minutes. I have no air leaks and my fuel lines seem to be fine. Seems like it is running out of gas somehow. I have been thinking that maybe my gas tank is not venting correctly.


----------



## 08brute (Dec 7, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> if you don't have a chain on it, take the brake off. I've never tuned my saw without a chain on it, what's the point? I'm not a pro, maybe that's how better mechanics do it.



If i take the brake off it will over rev (and possibly blow). I didnt have a chain on it beacuse i just put it together enough to get it started. (No handle, bar, chain, or side cover)


----------



## smokinj (Dec 7, 2009)

08brute said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not unless your running it very lean


----------



## 08brute (Dec 7, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 08brute said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It couldve been at least for a second. It was the first tuning since putting it back together. I would hate to have it idle way up on me. I guess lesson learned. Put my chain back on to run it! Thanks guys. Any ideas with the stalling problem stated above?


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 7, 2009)

check your fuel line. i was reading about problems on similarly sized stihls last night and it seems that there can be a small crimp or pinch in the line that does what you are seeing. (no personal experience on this, just what i read VERY VERY late last night)


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 7, 2009)

ps, i wasn't ignoring that you said the fuel line looks ok, I was just saying to dbl check for an actual bend or crimp in it.


----------



## 08brute (Dec 7, 2009)

I will check it again. Thanks for the suggestion. The vent line that comes up right next to the fuel line looks funny. It have two metal inserts that i assume is to let out air but not fuel. I can not blow air through this line. Is this normal or is this something that some county worker added?


----------



## computeruser (Dec 8, 2009)

You can't tune it with the brake on.  You can safely get a rough tune with no bar/chain if necessary, but tuning it with the chain brake on doesn't produce anything but smoke...


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 8, 2009)

08brute said:
			
		

> I will check it again. Thanks for the suggestion. The vent line that comes up right next to the fuel line looks funny. It have two metal inserts that i assume is to let out air but not fuel. I can not blow air through this line. Is this normal or is this something that some county worker added?



Sounds like the inserts (which should be one way valves) are clogged...  The whole idea of a vent line is to VENT - it should be possible to blow at least a little air through the line INTO the tank, but not suck any out...

If you don't have some sort of vent to let air into the tank as fast as the carb sucks the fuel out, you will generate a vacuum in the tank and be unable to suck any fuel out, producing those symptoms....

Sounds like you need a repair manual for at least that saw, or at least one on chainsaw repair in general, and really read it before you really trash the saw...

Gooserider


----------

